# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Mobile Phones in SEA

## South East Asia

Hi! 

I am travelling around SEA for 6 months in Jan of 2011 with my girlfriend and was wondering what mobile phone reception is like in the various countries I am visiting,
I am travelling to:
Thailand
Cambodia
Vietnam
Laos
Malaysia
Indonesia
Philippines 

I assume reception is ok for all the major cities, but is the any at all in the more rural regions?
Also is it worth getting a phone card for international calls to the UK or are mobile rates ok ish?
are there many pay phones to use?


Thanks!

----------


## addypaul

You can use Planet phone cards. They are established in 2004, Planet phone cards is a leading online supplier of international phone cards.  I would like to suggest you some of the Planet phone cards:
IDT Africall - £20.00
IDT Africall - £5.00
IDT Europe - £20.00
IDT Just Africa - £20.00
IDT Bonus - £20.00
Bubble UK - £20.00
Mad 4 Calls - £50.00
Story Africa - £50.00
Story Asia - £20.00
Story Middle East - £5.00

----------


## cyprusholidays

Try to get sim which supports following networks while you are traveling. Good Luck... 

Cambodia: Hello or CamGSM
Indonesia: Indosat, Telkomsel, or Excelcom
Malaysia: Celcom, DiGi, or Maxis
Philippines: Globe, Smart, or Digitel/Sun Cellular
Singapore: M1, Singtel, or Starhub
Thailand: True Move, AIS, or DTAC
Vietnam: Mobifone, Vinaphone, or Viettel Mobile 

Source: About website

----------


## peterjack58

Try to get sim which supports following networks while you are traveling. Good Luck...

    Cambodia: Hello or CamGSM
    Indonesia: Indosat, Telkomsel, or Excelcom
    Malaysia: Celcom, DiGi, or Maxis

----------


## mikimack

Many of today's cruisers can't bear to abandon their tech toys and connections to friends and family, even at sea. Increasingly, major cruise lines are fielding a barrage of high-tech guest options

----------


## morsegut

Do you think that forex trading is a deception of people? I have never tried this myself and I want to learn more information.

----------


## morsegut

เรื่องนี้เกี่ยวกับฉันมาก ฉันยินดีที่จะหายไปทั้งวันในที่ทำงาน แต่ไม่มีเธองานนี้จากคำว่าเลย เหี่ยวเฉาไปแล้ว หาได้ที่ไหนบอกหน่อย

----------


## morsegut

his website contains information about Forex trading. It's one of the best money incomes that you can find online. Wish you good luck.

----------

